# dremel bits



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

what type of bit would one use in a dremel tool to carve letters on a wood sign?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

How big are the letters?
How deep are the letters?
I would use a router instead.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

well thing is i can see but ya know they consider me legally blind but i can see b/c yall have seen my work. im not that good with a router freehand.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> well thing is i can see but ya know they consider me legally blind but i can see b/c yall have seen my work. im not that good with a router freehand.


And your thinking of using a dremel. Lol 
More control with a router than a dremel IMO. 
Didn't you get one of the letter jigs for your router? Help me out here.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

I have done what you're asking about and I have used several different Dremel bits. The one I like most is the 1/4" round tip but others work too. It is important to have a very sharp bit at all times.

I must tell you that using a Dremel is not easy. Depending on the type of wood, the little Dremel motor is not very powerful and you will have to make very shallow cuts and lots of them. I think the biggest drawbacks to using a Dermel for this purpose is that it is so light weight that the grain in the wood along with the rotation of the bit will cause you to get off of your line very easily. I have often thought that a 10 lb. weight attached to the tool would help minimize the zig-zag groove but it certainly would not be worth all the work to do that.

I think there is a jig apparatus to carve letters (I can't think of the name of this kind of jig right now) with a Dremel but I have never used one. All I can think of right now is "Lettraset" but I don't think that's right.

Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I use a dremel with a small (probably 3/16) bit to carve my name in work I do.

However, it would be very awkard to make large letters.

George


----------

